# Preview: 2010 Carlisle Import to Feature Biggest Audi Presence Ever Including TTRS, New A8 and 1985 Sport quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If it’s Spring on the East Coast then it must be time for Carlisle. Each May, owners of new and vintage imported automobiles of all types descend upon this small Pennsylvania college town for a three-day celebration of foreign cars. Among the many brands that attend, Audi is always a major fixture and this year the weekend of May 21-23 promises to offer more than ever before for enthusiasts of the brand. 

Just thirty miles from our East Coast offices, Carlisle is effectively a home event for Fourtitude. This website has supported the event a long time, bringing cars like a preproduction B8 S4, R8 and more in previous years. And while Carlisle isn’t exactly a home show for Audi of America, a short two-hour commute places it at least in the same neighborhood… which was reason enough to lobby Audi’s Herndon, VA headquarters to join the party. To that end, we’re proud to announce several very impressive offerings thanks to this participation. 

* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Sounds like a great time that I'll miss out on again.... 
Oh well! 
I look forward to some pics!!!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

...oh yeah. Does the SQ belong to AoA?? , or is just the photo credit???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

The SQ belongs to AoA, as do the TT-RS and the A8 that will be there.

-Tim


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Cool! 
Any word on how they got the car? Have they always had it? Any idea what the # is?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Sepp said:


> Cool!
> Any word on how they got the car? Have they always had it? Any idea what the # is?


AFAIK, they've had the car for a while as a display piece. I don't know the chassis # yet, but I'll get it for you when we have the car.

Are there any bits of it that you'd like specific pictures of? George will be doing a "professional" photo shoot of it on Friday morning, and I'll have my camera along as well, so I'd be more than happy to try to grab any specific pics that the Audi geeks would like to see. I am salivating at the prospect of getting to spend time with this car.

-Tim


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Very cool, just curious about the complete VIN #.
Any picture is a good picture.


----------



## 2Turbos2Many (Jan 20, 2003)

Tim, when do you arrive? We Saab people are meeting in Frederick MD at noonish to convoy up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

2Turbos2Many said:


> Tim, when do you arrive? We Saab people are meeting in Frederick MD at noonish to convoy up.


Nice, Ben. Noon on Friday, or on Saturday?

I am going to most likely be shuttling a display car up to the show, and I'll be getting there bright and early on Friday morning. I'll be there most of the day on Friday, though at this point I have to be back in Baltimore on Friday night. Then I'll be there REALLY early on Saturday morning as well. We're doing a breakfast / car wash / GTG at Sun Motors Audi in Mechanicsburg on Saturday morning from 8:00 - 10:00. The link to register for that is in the story above if you'd like to stop by for free breakfast. We'll even let Saabs in.  

After that, I'll be at the Fourtitude booth for the rest of the weekend, so stop by whenever. You've got my phone number.

-Tim


----------



## 2Turbos2Many (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah, Friday. I should be there by 3 if the Uhaul towing an SPG isn't too slow.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

I'll probably miss you on Friday then, but let's try to say hi on Saturday or Sunday.

-Tim


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

Sepp said:


> Cool!
> Any word on how they got the car? Have they always had it? Any idea what the # is?












WAUZZZ85ZEA905039

Cluster is in MPH and it has front sidemarkers, so likely one of the few officially imported into the US.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Thanks for putting the VIN pic up.

Yes, apparently this was a customer car, and was officially imported at some point in it's history. It was an extremely cool car to get to spend the weekend with.

We have a lot of pictures of it, and when the galleries are ready, they'll be pretty cool.

-Tim


----------



## NJRoadfan (Sep 16, 2006)

Although it hasn't been moved over to the new forum, someone here did post a list of the 10 or so cars that were officially imported into the US back when these cars were built. Don't know if this car was one of them as some non-FMVSS compliant parts were installed (tinted tails, ECE headlights, no public VIN plaque).


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Thanks George!*

It was really nice meeting you at Carlisle this year. In the past, I've seen your pristine 4k, but never put a face to the name.

Even nicer was your arranging the 'last minute' photo oportunity! Thanks very much for that...










(and if you have any pictures available of my car that you took, let me know.. My pics seem lame, compared to yours..!)


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Cool ,thanks for passing the VIN#:thumbup:


----------

